# Amazing primer! Wish all my finish coats were as smooth.



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I may have to give this primer a try. I don't spray much, but am wanting to do it more often. Thanks for showing this. Mel


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

It's like magic. Been using it for many decades. Shame to hear that Rustoleum bought them,. I hope they don't wreck it.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

what i want to know , is how does the primer sand ? i like bullseye 2 because you can sand it super smooth after it drys.


----------

